# What wheels are these!?!



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

just picked these up but dont know who makes them. 

17x8 et unknown (back looks to have been shaved down
3pc lips and barrels welded together
faces drop out the back
34 hole
70.4 hub
originally 5x120 i think. redrilled to 5x100 again i think
only stamping shows "Japan" "RM17" and some little logo below japan JlL?

have not been able to find out who makes them or any info on them.


----------



## Mk6_Austin (Apr 27, 2020)

This thread is old and sadly nobody ever replied as to what they are. Were you able to figure out what they were? I just picked a set of these up and need to figure out what they are


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Look like BBS RM copies. I know some BBS wheels were manufactured in Japan, but real ones should have a BBS logo in the casting.


----------



## rinkymehra (Mar 27, 2020)

Mk6_Austin said:


> This thread is old and sadly nobody ever replied as to what they are. Were you able to figure out what they were? I just picked a set of these up and need to figure out what they are


Even i got them tbh waste of money

Totally not worth the price


----------

